# Have we really missed jazyk`s 2,000??!!



## Setwale_Charm

One of our most prominent members has been overlooked or am I not getting somewhere?


----------



## Outsider

I've "retired" from the Congrats forum, but I happened to notice this thread. 

_Congratulations, Jazyk.​_The number of languages you can speak is incredible. We learn a lot from you.


----------



## jester.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem zweiten Jubiläum bei WR


----------



## jazyk

Oh, guys, what is the fuss about? You kiss a few babies, shake a few hands, nod at a few people, yell at a few motorcyclists and before you know it, you've already reached that unfathomable number.

Or to practice the third person singular: 

One kisses a few babies, shakes a few hands, nods at a few people, yells at a few motorcyclists and before one knows it, one's already reached that unfathomable number. 

Thanks, everyone.

Jazyk


----------



## panjabigator

And I missed it....wow...let me hang my head in shame and wallow a bit.


----------



## ampurdan

Congratulations, Jazyk!


----------



## Flaminius

投稿2000回達成、おめでとう。

気負いのない達成方法に見合った、単純なことばで祝意を表するね。


----------



## jazyk

一生懸命勉強をすれば、ある日竜太郎さんのようになるでしょう。

ヤジク


----------



## Necsus

*CONGRATSJAZYK !!*​


----------

